# [APP] New Vending.apk



## AndroidSims

Here is the .apk for the new market.

Push to /system/app, reboot phone, enjoy.

vending.apk: http://lts.cr/mDl


----------



## jafu

Works great. Thanks.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sheldoneous

Does it update automatically this way?.I am running a Rom with a themed version.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSims

sheldoneous said:


> Does it update automatically this way?.I am running a Rom with a themed version.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It will be pushed out to all eventually.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover

FYI, all you need to do is download it to your phone, using a file manager or root explorer, install it and your done. 

Click below on your phone to download 

View attachment 449


----------



## adroidman

No offense to AndroidSims but you dont have to place the file

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...et-v3-0-26-with-support-for-movies-and-books/

just download and install the apk from there I did it on OG droid and a friend did it on galaxy S.


----------



## BrttWrd

It doesn't work for me on droid x running LIBERTYROM. here are the things I tried:
root explorer->placing
Uninstall updates->option not available
Install with package installer->says application not installed
Wut dew?


----------



## AndroidSims

No offense taken, it wouldn't install for me so I pushed it. Glad it works easier for others. Thanks for the tip! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSims

BrttWrd said:


> It doesn't work for me on droid x running LIBERTYROM. here are the things I tried:
> root explorer->placing
> Uninstall updates->option not available
> Install with package installer->says application not installed
> Wut dew?


I'm running liberty .9 and works. I pushed it using root explorer and rebooted.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrttWrd

@androidsims
Except I'm on froyo liberty because froyo's stability has always loved me 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrttWrd

Lol and now I don't have a market apk at all. I'm winning?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## willy900wonka

Nice, but lame. No one at google has seen the left-right spinner, with columnar verticle scroll ? WTFG+ !!!!

Nope got to press menu to get my apps. LAME


----------



## Jaxidian

Nothing to do with the OP but you all need to make sure you're very careful about what vending.apk files you install and where they come from. We're about to be in for a world of hurt with malware and installing leaked files without verifying that they are safe will be a hard lesson learned! I'm sure the OP is somebody who isn't malicious but are you sure that the OP checked out the file to ensure that it isn't infected with a trojan? It was never mentioned so you might not want to assume that, in which case, you better verify this for yourself. And if you don't know how to, then you probably shouldn't be installing this.

</psa>

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## JsinLegacy

willy900wonka said:


> Nice, but lame. No one at google has seen the left-right spinner, with columnar verticle scroll ? WTFG+ !!!!
> 
> Nope got to press menu to get my apps. LAME


I have always done that so its no issue for me there..


----------



## bretth18

thanks, new market looking pretty spiffy


----------



## superwrench1

Downloaded this to my Droid X. It asks if I want to install. Click "Install" and the message comes back "not installed". What am I doing wrong?


----------



## AndroidSims

Jaxidian said:


> Nothing to do with the OP but you all need to make sure you're very careful about what vending.apk files you install and where they come from. We're about to be in for a world of hurt with malware and installing leaked files without verifying that they are safe will be a hard lesson learned! I'm sure the OP is somebody who isn't malicious but are you sure that the OP checked out the file to ensure that it isn't infected with a trojan? It was never mentioned so you might not want to assume that, in which case, you better verify this for yourself. And if you don't know how to, then you probably shouldn't be installing this.
> 
> </psa>
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


 I scanned the .apk with Kaspersky desktop and mobile. Came up clean for me. 


superwrench1 said:


> Downloaded this to my Droid X. It asks if I want to install. Click "Install" and the message comes back "not installed". What am I doing wrong?


In this case you can use root explorer to copy and paste it to /system/app then reboot the phone.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

AndroidSims said:


> Here is the .apk for the new market.
> 
> Push to /system/app, reboot phone, enjoy.
> 
> vending.apk: http://lts.cr/mDl


Thanks! Loving the new layout.


----------



## Trooper

New market does not work for me. I have it installed fine, but I am unable to update any of my apps. All I see are open and uninstall when I try to update an app.


----------



## sabbotage

Trooper said:


> New market does not work for me. I have it installed fine, but I am unable to update any of my apps. All I see are open and uninstall when I try to update an app.


Same here. I've seen lots of reports of this. I wonder if this is an early leaked version?

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## vargus21

I diggin' the new market. First thing I thought of though when I opened it is that it looks just like the Windows Phone 7 UI.


----------



## SyNiK4L

hmm cant decide if i like the new market or not...


----------



## JSM9872

SyNiK4L said:


> hmm cant decide if i like the new market or not...


I am kinda in the same boat. It functions fine but not sold on the look yet.


----------



## PatHoge

"JSM9872 said:


> I am kinda in the same boat. It functions fine but not sold on the look yet.


Yeah it's kind of WP7-ey.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SyNiK4L

takes to long to load....sometimes...


----------



## superwrench1

adroidman said:


> No offense to AndroidSims but you dont have to place the file
> 
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...et-v3-0-26-with-support-for-movies-and-books/
> 
> just download and install the apk from there I did it on OG droid and a friend did it on galaxy S.


Ok, still won't install. D/l is fine, open app manager, upgrade, install: app not installed, every time. What am I missing? Rooted droid x, if it matters...

gotta love my X!


----------



## SyNiK4L

superwrench1 said:


> Ok, still won't install. D/l is fine, open app manager, upgrade, install: app not installed, every time. What am I missing? Rooted droid x, if it matters...
> 
> gotta love my X!


 you could try pushing it straight to the phone using root explorer. u could push to system/app/ and then replace the one thats there and reboot


----------



## superwrench1

Awww, shucks! Now that I followed all the wonderful directions using root explorer, the app is installed, but only says "unexpected error, please try again!" This is after three reboots. Now, I have NO market and would like some more help. Any suggestions?

gotta love my X!


----------



## SyNiK4L

hmm...did u goto settting>>application>>manage apps>>market and hit clear data and cache?


----------



## superwrench1

SyNiK4L said:


> hmm...did u goto settting>>application>>manage apps>>market and hit clear data and cache?


 I even went so far as to COMPLETELY uninstall, re-download, put in system/app with root explorer, reboot. She just doesn't want to work on my phone! Ended up restoring a nandroid to get market back. Oh well, it WAS an adventure!


----------



## SyNiK4L

"superwrench1 said:


> I even went so far as to COMPLETELY uninstall, re-download, put in system/app with root explorer, reboot. She just doesn't want to work on my phone! Ended up restoring a nandroid to get market back. Oh well, it WAS an adventure!


Woah. I mean did u do the settings thing I said? And I mean to do that after u install and u can use titanium backup and do the market doctor to get ur market back for future reference. And u had to be missing a step somewhere cus IV not had an issue with it anywhere


----------



## superwrench1

@Synik4l; yes, I had already done all that. When the wipe didn't work I uninstalled it all and started over. That particular update just doesn't play nice on my phone! I even tried to uninstall all and restore from TiBu with the same result (the unexpected error message). Possibly it doesn't agree with Froyo? Anyhow, it was a long road, but I'm up and running again (thank God for nandroids!!) Thanks for the help just the same.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## XPLiCiT2u

I have FC issues with it on my DX.......


----------

